# Short Shifter



## ckadir (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R Specv. I wanted to install a short shifter. I had a few questions though. Are there a things I should look out for? Any particular brands better than other for the Sentra? Installation tips. Any advice if you have already installed a short shifter yourself on the same car.

Thank you


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

It's a fairly easy install. I'd go with a Nismo/Axxtion/Faxxtion (sp?)


----------



## axxtion (Nov 23, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

axxtion said:


> [email protected]


+1 

-:thumbup:
I've had my Gen 1 axxtion STS w/ extender for quite some time now. Never ever had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

B&M make pretty good shifters at a decent price, you should check them out.


----------



## axxtion (Nov 23, 2007)

*buy B&M, buy a new cable*

The B&M, the Fidanza short shifter or the eBay copies of it all mount inside the console with a new shifter arm and an "L" bracket. The bottom of the "L" connects to your cable and the top of the "L" connects to your shifter arm. When you push and pull the shifter arm, it moves the top of the "L" back and forth when you shift. You attached the top of the "L" to the post sticking off the side of your shift lever and your shift cable to the bottom of the "L" is clamped all along the bottom of the "L". Every time you push your shifter forward, it bends your shift cable a little in the down direction just in front of the bottom of the "L". When you pull your shifter back, it bends your shift cable in the up direction at the same place. Over time, your shift cable " work hardens " and at some point in time, your cable will break. Whether it's gen 1 or gen 50, the "L" bracket design will end with the same effect. :-(

axxtion
[email protected]


----------

